# Women - How tall and how much do you like your man to weigh?



## whist (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm 5'5", so anywhere between 5'4" and 6'2" is good for me. There is such thing as too tall... XD
I don't care much for weight/build as long as he weighs more than me. I don't want to feel fat, lol. Sooo I suppose, 115+ lbs.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

Skycloud, sometimes you take things a bit too literally. To be a strong woman, means that you haul furniture!
roud:


----------

